# Help with new lizardmen army



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

hi i am just new to warhammer i play a bit of 40k but nothing seriouse i have recently been given by a very good frind a box of skinks and a box of saurus warriors i have built the skinks 11 with blow pipes and ccw and 11 with spears and shields and 2 with sword and ccw i have yet to start on the saurus what weaps should i give them and what should i do next to build on this army

Moved to General - squeek


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Well first go buy the army book if you already haven't. 

Give the saurus spears. At two attacks each, a block of spear saurus is one of the scariest anvil units in the game. And since they're expensive, it'll help you get up to higher point totals faster as you build your army. 

I'd say your next move is to pick up the battalion box. That'll help you round out your core and give you some bigger hitters with the saurus cav and temple guard. Start simple with heros, just a saurus scar-vet and a skink priest. At that point you'll have enough to play a few games and get an idea of how you want to expand.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I agree with othiem, spears for saurus. I also give them a standard and a music, but no champ. 

I also recommend a steg. Put the priest on it, or put a chief on it.

Battalion box is good choice, a krox for the javelin/shield skinks is helpful


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

why no champ just outa curiosity and ill go get the book asap


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Champion is expensive - in the case of normal skinks, you can buy another skink. Skinks need numbers to work.

Saurus again are expensive. And doubling the Cost of a basic Saurus isn't worth it.

Units of 14 Saurus, 7 across, cheap as chips, and throw out 28 Str 4 attacks.

Buy another couple of boxes of skinks, and shell out on 4 Kroxigor. Build the skinks so that you have 32 (2 units of 16, each with 2 Kroxigor).

Sorry if I'm seeing pushy. Just giving a few ideas to try and get a beginner going ;D


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Does the Saurus really get 2 attacks from the second rank aswell? I thought they only got 1 from that last rank?


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

smidge222 said:


> why no champ just outa curiosity and ill go get the book asap


Read the rules about champions and challenging several times, it's a very important aspect of the CC phase. Basically champs are taken to toss out as challenge fodder so that strong heros don't take out your entire unit. With saurus, they have the survivability to take a beating from most heros, so it's less necessary. Then figure with most units only having 1A, when you pay double the points, you get double the attacks. Going from 2A to 3A for double points is a much worse return on your investment.

And I'm pretty sure that they do get 2 attacks from the back rank. If they only get 1, it would be mentioned in the Lizardmen armybook itself, as nowhere in the BRB does it suggest that.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

ok thanx alot ill give it a read and they sound rarther dangerouse a a unit and is there anything i should avoid getting


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

get more saurus with spears, a scar-vet and a scroll caddy priest. I think that skinks work better with blowpipes because 24+ poisened shots can hurt even the strongest unit.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

smidge222 said:


> hi i am just new to warhammer i play a bit of 40k but nothing seriouse i have recently been given by a very good frind a box of skinks and a box of saurus warriors i have built the skinks 11 with blow pipes and ccw and 11 with spears and shields and 2 with sword and ccw i have yet to start on the saurus what weaps should i give them and what should i do next to build on this army
> 
> Moved to General - squeek


I would give the saurus spears.

I think a stegadon would be a good addition.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Jormi_Boced said:


> I think a stegadon would be a good addition.


Or 8, you can get 8 stegs in a 2250 list, just barely.  Engine of the gods fun time.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bogg said:


> Does the Saurus really get 2 attacks from the second rank aswell? I thought they only got 1 from that last rank?


Sorry Bogg, missed this. No, in previous editions, Fight in 2 ranks was limited by Predatory fighters. Now though, they just have 2 attacks, and spears allow you to fight with your full complement of attacks.


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

nothing says suarus in te second rank dont get two attacks so it would be a yes. immagine 14 str4 attacks. OUCH!:alcoholic:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

28 Strength 4 attacks = Amazing.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Indeed, it is surprising. Shocked all the players a couple of weeks ago at my game shop. 

Main Rule Book: Spears fight in 1 extra rank. 
Lizzie Book: Saurus have 2 attacks. 

Had a unit of 12 take out Chaos Chosen who charged. Granted, his dice were cold, but 20 S4 attacks wasn't good on him.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Razordons and Salamanders are another unit worth taking a look at. Razors are a great flank holder, as no normal unit will ever want to charge into 6 Artillery dice worth of shots. And Salamanders are surprising effective against blocks of any kind of trooper.

Str 3 may be a little depressing, but that -3 to save is hard to pass up when lighting up heavy infantry.


----------

